# Reserves Unit in Waterloo?



## bigni (3 Aug 2004)

Hello everybody,

I was wondering if anybody knows a Reserves Unit near the city of Waterloo. I will be going there in September for post-secondary education with the University of Waterloo. Also, I was hoping if anybody could tell me a little about training in the Reserves. I will be in a co-op program which will not allow me to take any summer semesters off. Hopefully there are units out there that trains alternatively during weekday evenings and weekends.

I am new to this forum. A little background information of myself. I go by the nicname Jey Bigni, currently 17, male. I was previously enrolled with RMC (Royal Military College) and went for training this summer. Half way into the training I decided I didn't want to obligate myself five years of service merely for a subsidized education. I want to serve in the military for a couple of years and eventually join the police force, which is ultimately what I want to do for a career. However, the military will give me a chance to serve my country before I turn 19 (minimal age for police) and while I study full-time.

Post a reply for me if you have any suggestions for how I should achieve my goals; or if you just want to chit-chat, feel free to add me to your msn.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Aug 2004)

The local reserve unit in Kitchener-Waterloo is:

B COMPANY, THE HIGHLAND FUSILIERS OF CANADA
330 GAGE AVE
KITCHENER ON  N2M 5C9

You may find it difficult coordinationg Reserve service around a Co-op program schedule.


----------



## rormson (3 Aug 2004)

31 CER (The Elgins) have set up shop in Waterloo - 550 Parkside Drive. There is a discussion in Army.ca in the Forums/The Field/Engineers area of the site.


----------

